

WikiLeaks published secret information about Icelandic meltdown - edw519
http://icelandweatherreport.com/2009/08/kaupthings-loan-book-exposed-and-an-injunction-ordered-against-ruv.html

======
jrockway
Link to original source:
[http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Financial_collapse:_Confidential_e...](http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Financial_collapse:_Confidential_exposure_analysis_of_205_companies_each_owing_above_%E2%82%AC45M_to_Icelandic_bank_Kaupthing%2C_26_Sep_2008)

~~~
brown9-2
_At 18:55 GMT Sat Aug 1, Iceland's national broadcaster, RÚV, had its 19:00
nightly newscast enjoyed to prevent reporting the document. Instead RÚV showed
a link to this page._

That's a nice way to sort of get around the injunction and a nice f-u to the
courts decision.

------
kierank
There are official designations for material classed as "Top Secret" - These
are "merely" confidential minutes from the Board of Directors meeting.

------
geuis
Please remove the caps from the title, they really aren't necessary.

------
malkia
Kaputhing...

------
jokull
Witch hunting. This breaks confidentiality law. It's a list of Kaupthing's
biggest clients with a short risk assessment for each one.

~~~
cakeface
Isn't wikileaks sort of all about publishing technically illegal documents. It
may be illegal in the letter of the law to publish, but if you expose illegal
behavior that was actually causing harm to society then its ok. I'm not sure
that I totally buy into it but I think thats the general idea.

~~~
jokull
I understand the idea of edgy journalism where the end justifies the means
etc. etc.

However I'm struggling to see how this document exposes anything illegal or
harmful.

